# Invisible Dog Fence Wire?



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

I have repaired some with 16 thwn and butt splices.
Lasted years until the guy sold his house.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Any conductor will work I used #2 aluminum for my fence. It was about 3000' of wire and through rough soil I did not want any issues.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Tell him it's time to upgrade.
They have systems now that don't use the underground wire. You just place little "flags" around the perimeter. Not sure how it works but my neighbor has one. Must be like a sensor for a garage door or similar.
All I know is that it works. He said he saw his dog go after a squirrel and barrelled right through it, yelping all the way!:vs_shocked:
Now the dog knows when to stop!:vs_wave:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> My buddy had someone cut through his underground dog fence wire. He asked me if I knew where to get some from.
> It looks like 20-22 AWG solid to me? No markings on the wire. Looks like fixture wire? Ballast wire to be exact.
> 
> Well, I'm not sure, but bet its just plain old 20 gauge solid. But what about the insulation? It must be buried after all. I know somebody here will tell me what to get. I see it online for sale, but they give no specs on the wire.
> Thanks in advance!


Any insulated solid conductor would work. 


http://www.cabelas.com/product/cabe...=Header%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=dog+fence


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> Tell him it's time to upgrade.
> They have systems now that don't use the underground wire. You just place little "flags" around the perimeter. Not sure how it works but my neighbor has one. Must be like a sensor for a garage door or similar.
> All I know is that it works. He said he saw his dog go after a squirrel and barrelled right through it, yelping all the way!:vs_shocked:
> Now the dog knows when to stop!:vs_wave:


There is a base station and when they go out of range of the base station the collar goes off. They don't work very well and the range isn't that big. You can buy more base units but they are pricey.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Amazon, search for dog fence wire. Bunch of it there, but as others suggested, a piece of 14 solid would do. I would think that the real stuff would be good for direct burial.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Amazon, search for dog fence wire. Bunch of it there, but as others suggested, a piece of 14 solid would do. I would think that the real stuff would be good for direct burial.


That's where I went first, Amazon. But I cannot get any specs on the wire. That is what I want to know. Can I just use regular solid THWN and not buy "their" wire.

Thanks nrp3 and everyone else that helped me. Appreciate it guys.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

backstay said:


> Any insulated solid conductor would work.


Surgery go well Jeff? :thumbsup:?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> That's where I went first, Amazon. But I cannot get any specs on the wire. That is what I want to know. Can I just use regular solid THWN and not buy "their" wire.
> 
> Thanks nrp3 and everyone else that helped me. Appreciate it guys.


Fact: you can use 12 thhn stranded.

I know because I have done it. I'm sure 14 would work just as well and of course a thwn insulation would be better for longevity.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Flyingsod said:


> Fact: you can use 12 thhn stranded.
> 
> I know because I have done it. I'm sure 14 would work just as well and of course a thwn insulation would be better for longevity.


Thanks. That answers the question.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Most any type of wire will last for years direct buried as long as nothing (rocks) damage the insulation. I have seem Romex last over 30 years in direct burial. No, I did not install this.


----------



## SecondChild (May 6, 2021)

It's a tough decision. Why did he decide to do this?


----------



## Shayr (Jun 3, 2021)

Did you manage to find it? If so, where? It's just that my wife and I will get a dog soon and decided to seriously prepare for its appearance. We have read many articles about raising dogs on Should I Let My Dog Sleep in My Bed? [Pros and Cons] - Oodle Life, bought different toys for it. It remains to resolve the issue with the fence. There is a small fence around my house, but I worry that it will easily be able to jump over it when my dog grows up. We will raise it, but we decided to play it safe just in case. I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I had a roll of 18 ga stranded to use up. The fence is still going strong. My son found 2000 ft of genuine Pet Fence wire on e-bay for 50$. on the wireless i have a customer who had one. He put the sender in his house garage. The dog went into the kennel attached to an out building covered with tin. I was told the dog quivered for three days in the dog house. The tin building blocked the signal so the collar started shocking the dog in the dog house.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice, 5 year old thread!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I’m starting to see a pattern here...
Whats the deal with all these old thread getting revived all of the sudden?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Why would you want to fence in an invisible dog?


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> Nice, 5 year old thread!


I was gonna reply with my personal experience anecdote. Then as I was reading the thread I noticed I had already done so, 5 years ago. 

Old threads come up either when people search for things on the net and get the thread as a result or sometimes a forum browser just suggests things you might like according to other things you click on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I find that a lot of old threads are worth bringing up again. 

Not only are they good for review but stuff changes and updates are good to read.


----------

